# Hyperactive Hedgehog



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

my Hedgehog runs around her cage,, as if she has unlimited energy,, thus causing her to loose weight,, how can i stop her from doing this?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You could try a food/foods with a higher amount of fat to help keep the weight on.
Also maybe you could give a few extra mealies at treat time.
Just curious does she have a wheel in her cage?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

To add to Larry's question about having a wheel...

What food is she currently on?
What's her usual intake of food?
Do you feed her mealworms?


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

she doesnt have a wheel in her cage,, she just runs around with all 4 corners of her cage,, like in a marathon,, 

she is eating IAMS catfood and i give her superworms,,


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

she could be bored....which can cause long term health problems...Hedgies really need a wheel..its as important to them as a place to sleep.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It doesn't have to do with her activity, but I noticed you are feeding her IAMS... if possible it'd be great to switch her to a better food. IAMS is nasty stuff.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

i see,, because here in the Philippines,, almost all hedgehogs are fed with IAMS,, other brands are expensive,,


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

they are expensive here too...I just paid $26.00 for a 3 lb bag of Royal Canin Babycat 34 to add to my pregnant mom's food. Buying expensive food is just part of owning a hedgie.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

well there is another problem here though those foods are hard to find T_T


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you able to list any of the brands available where you live? We might be able to help you choose a better one.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

the other brand here available are much worse than IAMS,, dont bother though,, all my hedgies are eating IAMS and all are great,, except my hyperactive one,, maybe she just want to be noticed,, ^^


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, but the thing with poor quality food is that it seems like it's okay, but they have to eat twice as much to get the same amount of nutrients, and the artificial additives and preservatives have been linked to cancer. Overall it really is much less healthy than a better food. I think you'd see a difference if you fed something else...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You said the other brands are expensive....what brands are the expensive ones?


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

well almost other all,, because it hard to find the better food here,, it is almost RARE,, vet clinics here only have IAMS,, whiskas,, friskies,,


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes! I'm sorry you have such nasty foods to choose from! I'll admit Iams is probably better than the other two. :?


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

@LG
no problem,, i understand you ^^


----------

